# Dogs with pancreatitis



## Polly80 (May 2, 2010)

Hello, only joined this forum yesterday and now I feel I need real help!

Memphis woke me yesterday morning at 5am wimpering, I knew she wasn't well because this is most unusual for her. She went outside and brought up this frothy white sick, but after that she seemed okay and went back to bed.

Walkies as normal at 9am and then breakfast. Fine all day and walkies again at 2.30pm. This is when it all went wrong, after her walk she brought up her breakfast completely undigested. After that it was a downward spiral. She just kept being sick, she even brought up a tiny bit of water that she had drank. 

We took her to the emergency vet, but of course as soon as we got her there she perked up tail wagging glad to see everyone! Anyway the vet gave her three injections, a pain killer, anti sickness and antibiotics. He asked if she had ever been sick before and I explained that sometimes she had been sick in the night, but I had mentioned this to my usual vet and she had said dogs are sick sometimes! The emergency vet told us it may be Pancreatitis and to ask for a blood test. He has told us to let her rest today and to take her to our vets tomorrow, unless she is sick again today and then to return her to the emergency vets (bank holiday!). 

So far she has not been sick today, but she will not touch any food which is so unlike her. Now I am worried sick, I have had a quick look on the internet and I have convinced myself there is no hope. To be quite honest I know this is serious, because she just does not get ill!!!.

It would really help if anyone else has a dog with Pancreatitis and could give me some advice on how they cope.

I will update when I have been to the vets tomorrow and see what words of wisdom they offer. In the meantime thanks for any advice.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

TBH I am doubtful it is pancreatitis. Normally a dog with pancreatitis looks as though on deaths door and definitely wouldn't pick up when going to the vets. If the vet really suspected pancreatitis they would have kept her in. 

With pancreatitis a low fat diet is necessary as the pancreas fails to release enough of the necessary enzymes needed to break down food, fatty food is the hardest to break down out of all the food groups.

There is a lot of sickness about the place at the minute, this is what I'd be inclined to think it was. Most important thing is to keep her drinking, syringe it if you have to and keep her diet bland until she starts to feel better, then once feeling better, keep her on a bland diet for a week longer. Boiled chicken and rice is the best thing


----------



## Polly80 (May 2, 2010)

Hi Tanya, thanks for the quick reply. I hope you are right. I have been giving her water through a syringe, she won't eat any food, not even chicken. I have never seen her without any energy before, she's just lying there!

I have read that it usually effects dogs who are given a fatty diet and are over weight, but she only weighs 22kgs and she has never been fed a fatty diet.


----------



## joyoge (May 3, 2010)

hi polly,

just thought i would post a reply as one of my dogs has suffered with pancreatitis last year and looks like it is flairing up again. Her symptoms started with heavy panting, sickness, lots of saliva, abdominal pain and loss of appetite and just like you when i took her to the vet she perked up and didnt appear too bad so the vet gave her some painkillers. As soon as i got her home she was panting like mad, which at the time i did not realise was a sign that she was in pain and distress. She could not settle and even though i phoned the vets, the receptionist said to wait and see if the painkillers worked but after another hour or so I phoned and insisted i bring her up. After having to leave her there to be put on a drip for a few days and blood tests to be taken she was in a bad way but came out ok. I was told she had suffered pancreatitis and was told that she must be kept on a low fat diet. Now I had fed both my dogs (two female english bull terriers) mainly on the barf diet and assumed that the high protein content in the beef, tripe etc had possibly caused the problem. I have since fed them both on a low fat dried foot diet (vitalin senior) and other low fat foods. unfortunately at the moment she now appears very lethargic, loss of appetite although eating fish and rice, no sickness, abdominal tenderness and just generally not herself so it looks like possibly the pancreatitis is coming back.

I have just joined this very helpful forum and wish i'd found it earlier. I hope this info may have been some help to you and if you have any other questions just ask?

thanks

jo


----------



## Polly80 (May 2, 2010)

Thanks Jo. I really appreciate the advice. Actually I had almost forgotten about all the saliva. It's weird how your mind doesn't function properly when you start to panic!

I will be taking Memphis to the vets as soon as they open in the morning, or if she gets worse to the emergency vet today.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

The mass of saliva is usually due to nausea.


----------



## Polly80 (May 2, 2010)

Hi I have re- started this thread here, silly me put it under general health by mistake!!


Hello, only joined this forum yesterday and now I feel I need real help!

Memphis woke me yesterday morning at 5am wimpering, I knew she wasn't well because this is most unusual for her. She went outside and brought up this frothy white sick, but after that she seemed okay and went back to bed.

Walkies as normal at 9am and then breakfast. Fine all day and walkies again at 2.30pm. This is when it all went wrong, after her walk she brought up her breakfast completely undigested. After that it was a downward spiral. She just kept being sick, she even brought up a tiny bit of water that she had drank. 

We took her to the emergency vet, but of course as soon as we got her there she perked up tail wagging glad to see everyone! Anyway the vet gave her three injections, a pain killer, anti sickness and antibiotics. He asked if she had ever been sick before and I explained that sometimes she had been sick in the night, but I had mentioned this to my usual vet and she had said dogs are sick sometimes! The emergency vet told us it may be Pancreatitis and to ask for a blood test. He has told us to let her rest today and to take her to our vets tomorrow, unless she is sick again today and then to return her to the emergency vets (bank holiday!). 

So far she has not been sick today, but she will not touch any food which is so unlike her. Now I am worried sick, I have had a quick look on the internet and I have convinced myself there is no hope. To be quite honest I know this is serious, because she just does not get ill!!!.

It would really help if anyone else has a dog with Pancreatitis and could give me some advice on how they cope.

I will update when I have been to the vets tomorrow and see what words of wisdom they offer. In the meantime thanks for any advice.


----------



## Polly80 (May 2, 2010)

Hi I have moved this thread to dog health, sorry didn't realise this section was for humans. Only just getting used to the forum.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/100240-dogs-pancreatitis.html#post1548024


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Mavis is recovering from a bad attack of pacreatitis ... I thought at the time she was going to die ... But she has recovered ...there is a yahoo group called dogpancreatitis who may be able to give you lots of advice and support ... If she is still being sick do not give her any food ... The pancreas needs to rest then start with a very bland diet of brown rice and boiled chicken ... Mavis has lost about 5 kilos and the pancreatits damaged her liver which thankfully has repaired it's self

juliex


----------



## Polly80 (May 2, 2010)

Julie,thanks for the quick reply.

She is not accepting any food, which if she has got pancreatitis may turn out to be a good thing. I am giving her a little bit of water in her mouth from a syringe to keep her hydrated, but I will definately be taking her back to the vets in the morning.

Is Mavis on medication or do you control it with her diet?


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Polly80 said:


> Julie,thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> She is not accepting any food, which if she has got pancreatitis may turn out to be a good thing. I am giving her a little bit of water in her mouth from a syringe to keep her hydrated, but I will definately be taking her back to the vets in the morning.
> 
> Is Mavis on medication or do you control it with her diet?


mavis was on antibiotics for about six week as her White blood cell count was high...She was also given a antacid medicine.. She on tablets for the liver as mavis went jaundice because of the damage caused to her liver by the pacreatitis
If it is pancreatits she will need a low fat diet probably for the rest of her life as apparently they are more prone to it happening again ... Mavis has no fat cottage cheese and a rice cake for breakfast then skinless boiled chicken with rice for lunch and supper ...Small meals are best....

I at one point had to sit on the floor and hand feed her as she felt so Ill She just slept all the time ..But they can get better it just takes time xx

juliex


----------



## Polly80 (May 2, 2010)

Thanks for the replys all appreciated.

Just got back from the vets, now I'm more confused. Vet has taken blood to check the liver and kidneys, results this afternoon. I have to give Memphis Zitac tablets and also Lactose powder. She is to be fed small bland meals, but as she is refusing all food, not sure how that is going to happen. I asked the vet why Memphis is not being starved if she has Pancreatitis and she told me they do not recommend this any more!

Anyway I can tell Memphis is in real pain, but the vet at this point does not seem to believe me. I just have a feeling the vet is wrong, but for now I will follow her advice.:confused1:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Polly80 said:


> Thanks for the replys all appreciated.
> 
> Just got back from the vets, now I'm more confused. Vet has taken blood to check the liver and kidneys, results this afternoon. I have to give Memphis Zitac tablets and also Lactose powder. She is to be fed small bland meals, but as she is refusing all food, not sure how that is going to happen. I asked the vet why Memphis is not being starved if she has Pancreatitis and she told me they do not recommend this any more!
> 
> Anyway I can tell Memphis is in real pain, but the vet at this point does not seem to believe me. I just have a feeling the vet is wrong, but for now I will follow her advice.:confused1:


My vet also did not tell me to starve Mavis...this bothered me...but as she was ill any how she would not eat...fingers crossed you get some good results this afternoon from the blood ... Mavis also had an ultrasound when she was ill ...Pancreatitis is very very painful..a few other signs of pancreatitis is if the dog is stretching a lot and walking about hunched up...also stools can be a greasy yellow colour...would she eat a little boiled egg white?? but don't give the yolk as this is high in fat

~Juliex


----------



## Polly80 (May 2, 2010)

Hi Julie, I will try the egg white, but to be honest I don't think she will touch it. She has been arching her back and yesterday her tiny poo looked like it was covered in a shiny substance. Will let you know blood test results when I have them- thanks.


----------



## Polly80 (May 2, 2010)

Blood tests have come back okay, but the vet has now decided to do a blood test for pancreatitis and do an ultra sound.

Memphis won't even take water now, she just brings it back up, so we are off to the vets now!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Polly80 said:


> Blood tests have come back okay, but the vet has now decided to do a blood test for pancreatitis and do an ultra sound.
> 
> Memphis won't even take water now, she just brings it back up, so we are off to the vets now!


Hope she is ok ... Just wondering if the vet might keep her in and put her on a drip...hope you get some result back then you can start and deal with the problem ... Let us know how you get on .. I have been thinking about her all day today x


----------



## Polly80 (May 2, 2010)

paddyjulie said:


> Hope she is ok ... Just wondering if the vet might keep her in and put her on a drip...hope you get some result back then you can start and deal with the problem ... Let us know how you get on .. I have been thinking about her all day today x


Hi, ultra sound did not reveal anything, so I suppose that's a good sign, blood test will be back in a few days. But I have to give Memphis lots of tablets, goodness knows how when she won't eat or drink water!

She has got to take Tramadol(painkiller), Antepsin (tummy liner-I think) 2 hours before Zitac, Lipex(enzymes) and lactose solution!!! The vet has also said again I must get her to eat, but how, when I asked her this she didn't answer me. I have also been advised to purchase some prescription dog food(this will magically make her eat- NOT).

One bright point she has taken a liking to the lactose solution, so at least that's something. I have tried to drop a bit of boiled chicken in this, but she spat it out.

Anyway I will try to get her to take these tablets and let you know how it goes. Thanks for your support.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Polly80 said:


> Hi, ultra sound did not reveal anything, so I suppose that's a good sign, blood test will be back in a few days. But I have to give Memphis lots of tablets, goodness knows how when she won't eat or drink water!
> 
> She has got to take Tramadol(painkiller), Antepsin (tummy liner-I think) 2 hours before Zitac, Lipex(enzymes) and lactose solution!!! The vet has also said again I must get her to eat, but how, when I asked her this she didn't answer me. I have also been advised to purchase some prescription dog food(this will magically make her eat- NOT).
> 
> ...


When Mavis had her ultrasound this didn't show anything either...apparently they really have to kow what they are looking for 

at least you have some meds for her ..hopefully she will feel a little more comfortable ..as for the tablets well..... the only way we managed with Mavis was Paddy held the mouth open and i popped them in ...even now she will not take them even though they are supposed to be highly palatable...give her a big hug from me..i understand how worried you must be

Juliex


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Trovit do a weight and diabetes kibble I think - dont know what the ingredients are


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Hope she is feeling a little better this morning x


----------



## jabriju (Mar 9, 2010)

Jabulile had a lot of pain and we were at the vets twice on Christmas Day. couldn't find anything and put it down to stress!!

However weeks later when she was having futher problems they eentually told us she had Pancreatitis. They had not told us the blood test result when it came back!!!

However Jabulile wasn't off her food or vomiting.

They did put her on Omeprazole 10mg daily and then twice daily and she was fine on that and nolonger in pain. 

(All other medication, injections etc didn't seem to do much and in fact one day they gave her a cocktail of 3 injections! Seem to make her worse and up with her all night).

we also changed her diet so that it was lower in fat.

Jabulile has just come off Omeprazole and its 7 days now and so far no further problems regarding the Pancreas.


----------



## Polly80 (May 2, 2010)

Thanks everyone for all the advice. 

Memphis is really hating all the tablets and it's so stressful for her pushing them down her throat. She still won't eat, but thankfully she is taking the lactose solution through a syringe, so it should keep her strength up.

I think she does look a tiny bit better than yesterday although her lovely shiny coat has gone all dull and she looks like she has dandruff- poor thing.


----------



## Polly80 (May 2, 2010)

Unfortunately Memphis has had a really bad day, managed to give her a small piece of chicken as the vet advised, but then she started howling in agony. Took her straight to the vets as we could not calm her down. She was injected with a strong pain killer, which did help, but it was terrible for her.

Now the vet has stopped all meds and food for 24 hours to let her pancreas rest. She's sleeping now, probably better than we will tonight! The day started so well, I thought she was feeling better.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Polly80 said:


> Unfortunately Memphis has had a really bad day, managed to give her a small piece of chicken as the vet advised, but then she started howling in agony. Took her straight to the vets as we could not calm her down. She was injected with a strong pain killer, which did help, but it was terrible for her.
> 
> Now the vet has stopped all meds and food for 24 hours to let her pancreas rest. She's sleeping now, probably better than we will tonight! The day started so well, I thought she was feeling better.


I'm really sorry about Memphis.. its terrible when they are in pain and you can't help them...Did the bloods come back with the results???

extra hugs for Memphis tonight

Juliex


----------



## Polly80 (May 2, 2010)

No news on the bloods for the pancreas yet. The vet said she may have the results tomorrow, but she seemed almost certain it's pancreatitis.

At the moment she is sleeping soundly. I will give her a big hug from you Julie.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Polly80 said:


> No news on the bloods for the pancreas yet. The vet said she may have the results tomorrow, but she seemed almost certain it's pancreatitis.
> 
> At the moment she is sleeping soundly. I will give her a big hug from you Julie.


I'm really feeling for you all ... Hope you have an easy night with her ... She probably Is tired out bless her...xx


----------



## JeannieB (Apr 26, 2010)

Poor Memphis - and poor you. It's just so hard when they are poorly and you feel so helpless.

My friend's dog had pancreatitis a couple of years ago and she was really poorly too. The medication & a low fat diet eventually got her stabilised. The problem with low fat diets are that they are not the most palatable food simply because of their make up i.e. low fat.

If you can get Memphis stabilised on medication & a prescription type of diet that would be great. Then you could introduce a low - medium fat diet to enhance palatability. You can give this either as a combination diet or move over completely as long as Memphis is responding well. Low-medium fat diets that have premium quality ingredients are the ones to consider. The best quality proteins are fish, then chicken.

Give a cuddle to Memphis for me. Thinking of you.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

What a lovely post rep for you.... Its sometimes hard to remember that the owners suffer nearly as much as a poorly pet.


----------



## Polly80 (May 2, 2010)

Thank you for everyones kind words and support. This forum has really helped me through this crisis. It has been so helpful to speak with others who have gone through the same thing.

Memphis started shaking yesterday, so I was on the phone to the vet. She advised me to give Memphis a drop of honey as her glucose level was low. It actually worked she stopped shaking within seconds! However the vet pushed me to try and feed Memphis more, which seemed okay at the time, but during the night she was sick several times. Have yet another appointment at the vets today, just wondering if this is how it will always be.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

It will get better. I'm sure of it. We brought a dog back from deaths door, who was in on a drip. If that could be done, anything can be done. Could you try making her a broth with veg and chicken and rice? Or have they put her on a special diet?


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

I'm sure you will get her sorted..such a worrying time for you...but at least you know what you are dealing with now..

Juliex


----------



## kazschow (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi Polly, I've got two chows, both of whom have EPI, Exochrine Pancreatic Insufficiency, alongside a number of other conditions. So I have a lot of experience of acute pancreatitis like your girl Memphis has at the moment.

Lets not kid ourselves, it is exceptionally painful for our dogs, and firghtening for us as owners, you feel so helpless watching your dog suffer, knowing only time and medication will sort it out. BUT... try to be strong, you both will get through this.... I have been at the point where I was told the only option for my girl was to have her PTS, this was 5 years ago, and today she's stable, healthy and happy, all be it with my careful attention to her diet, and a good medication regime. Also having a vet that LISTENED to me, and took into account my opinions and research.

Take a deep breath, then sit down and look seriously at the advice you've been given by your vet, and any relevant research you've done yourself, then make a plan of attack.... My girl when at her sickest had dropped from 24.5 kg's to 17!!! So my priority was to get some weight on her somehow, to give her something to fight with, without causing her any more discomfort. She was put on a bland diet, cooked chicken or fish, and brown rice or potato, she did better on potato tbh.

We had her on a long term course of prednistalone (with antepsin as a gastric bandage) and a long term course of Synulox. She was also put onto Lypex digestive enzymes - sprinckled over her food at each meal), this is a life long treatment both of mine have.

Both of my dogs now eat a normal commercial diet, JWB, with nature diet, nature menu or raw added, they also get treats all be it natural ones, a thing I would never have hoped for... So see even when things seem their bleakest there is hope.... My pair are genuinely living proof. FWIW, my older chow Sisk has EPI, Coelics Disease, IBD (suspected chrones) and hypothyroidism, Benny my boy has EPI and Hypothyroidism, and if you were to meet either of theme today, you' swear I was making the whole thing up  So stay strong, you'll get through it sweetie xx


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

HOw did you get on at the vets with Memphis?

Juliex


----------



## Polly80 (May 2, 2010)

Hi just got back from vets- Memphis is now back on the zitac and antepsin along with the lipex and tramadol. Vet is rather concerned that she is still losing weight and has recommended a biopsy and an MRI scan. Not sure what to think, would like to get this sorted, but I am not sure if this would stress her even more. I think if she does not start to keep something down in the next couple of days, I will have to go with further investigations.

Forgot to say on the forum yesterday but her lipase results came back she was 750 and should have been 600, if anyone knows what that means?


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Lipase is the enzyme that breaks down fat. She is obviously producing too much. It is produced in the pancreas and small bowl. I can't suggest what it might mean as I haven't got a clue.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Have they tested for Addisons?


----------



## Polly80 (May 2, 2010)

Tanya1989 said:


> Have they tested for Addisons?


No, I will look into that on the internet. Bit ignorant I don't know what that is.
Thanks.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Basically lethargy, loss of appetite, sickness, the shits, pain in abdomen. It was one of the first thing my vets ruled out. Test only takes about 15 mins with a blood sample, so you can find out almost immediately


----------



## Polly80 (May 2, 2010)

Oh my goodness, the vet is supposed to be ringing me in a bit, so I will ask her. Thanks


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Its not the end of the world if it is.... can be controlled with medication. But is easy to miss due to the common symptoms. If it is ruled out at least you are one step closer to finding out what it is


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

HOw's she doing?

Juliex


----------



## Polly80 (May 2, 2010)

A little better today I think. She actually brought her ball to me, first time in ages!! She managed a whole nights sleep last night without being sick. So I feel a bit more positive this morning-thanks.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Glad she is feeling a bit better xx


----------



## JeannieB (Apr 26, 2010)

How's Memphis today?

Any news on vet tests?

Thinking of you both


----------



## Polly80 (May 2, 2010)

JeannieB said:


> How's Memphis today?
> 
> Any news on vet tests?
> 
> Thinking of you both


Hi, Memphis has not been sick for three days now, so I am hoping she is on the mend. She is still very weak though.

The vet has not made a decision yet about further tests. I think she is waiting to see how Memphis copes with all the drugs. Not sure if I want her to have a biopsy, I am concerned it may make her feel worse.

Thanks for your kind words.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Aww bless, glad she is doing better. Give her a big hug from me, then a kick up the ar$e for worrying everyone lol :thumbup:


----------



## Polly80 (May 2, 2010)

Tanya1989 said:


> Aww bless, glad she is doing better. Give her a big hug from me, then a kick up the ar$e for worrying everyone lol :thumbup:


Hi Tanya, think I spoke too soon. She's just been so sick. I can't believe it.

Will still give her a big hug from you though. Thanks


----------



## Polly80 (May 2, 2010)

Took Memphis to the vets last night and the vet said she could not do any more and is referring Memphis to a hospital in Liverpool. The vet was as concerned as we are that she is still losing weight and being sick. She does not seem to be responding to the treatment. I think the hospital is part of the Univerisity of Liverpool. Anyway our vet said it's the best in the country, so we are taking her next week. I think we will be there for a few days. I just hope they can help her.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Polly80 said:


> Took Memphis to the vets last night and the vet said she could not do any more and is referring Memphis to a hospital in Liverpool. The vet was as concerned as we are that she is still losing weight and being sick. She does not seem to be responding to the treatment. I think the hospital is part of the Univerisity of Liverpool. Anyway our vet said it's the best in the country, so we are taking her next week. I think we will be there for a few days. I just hope they can help her.


fingers crossed for Memphis...I am sure the Hospital will be able to give you a better idea of what is causing the relapse and hopefully will be able to sort her for you

Juliex


----------



## k8t (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi

I am so sorry to hear about the problems you are having. I too had my dog diagonsed with Pancreatitis over Christmas and I know exactly what you are going through.

My vet was very good, trying all sorts of things and luckily as it is a vet hospital, we were able to get a scan done almost immediately, which confirmed the diagnosis. I don't know where you are, but we are just outside Liverpool and our practice is Rutland House Referrals.

However, it was a very rocky ride. At one point the vet said like yours, there is nothing more we can do now, give her a day or two and we will see how it goes, he then tried a couple of new things that he hadn't before, because it was worth a try and couldn't make things worse.... well these things worked and although it has been a long road - she is still underweight and gets very tired (but she is old anway), but she has a good life now and enjoys her walks.

I hope Liverpool manages to sort out the situation and find out what is going on and will be able to confirm if it is or not and if not, what is causing the problems. The best bit of advice my vet gave me, was to not worry if she didn't eat for several days (the most she went was for a week!!!), as she would be OK as long as she was drinking water, although I still watched every mouthful and still do to some extent.

I have put a link below to my saga, as you can see, I was at the point of giving up, but it worked out in the end.

Thinking of you and let us know how it goes.

Kate

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/76185-pancreatitis-we-need-your-help-please.html


----------



## Polly80 (May 2, 2010)

Hi K8T just wanted to thank you for your reply.

Read your posts about your lovely dog and you obviously felt exactly how I am feeling. Memphis has now been suffering for several weeks and I am pinning all my hopes on the hospital. We are having to syringe lectade into her mouth because she won't drink at all and she will only eat the tiniest piece of chicken! It's so distressing. She is just skin and bone. I am so scared that she will just suddenly die and I feel it's my fault because I can't get her to eat. I've tried fish, egg white, rice, mash potatoe, and the ID canned food from the vets. I haven't tried Chappie though I didn't know about that, so I am going to get some now- thanks. The strange thing is though from time to time (especially when we are at the vets) she suddenly perks up and I think OMG she is recovering and then a few moments later we are back to square one!

Thank you for recording your experience as it gives me hope. Everyone on this forum has been so supportive-Thanks to all.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

just be careful with the chappie as its true fat content once you take out the water is nearer 11%....which for some dogs is to high with pancreatitis...where as the tinned RC Low fat is nearer 7%


have you tried her on some sweet potato... Mavis would eat that when she was being really fussy

Juliex


----------



## Polly80 (May 2, 2010)

Hi Julie, Thanks for the advice re Chapie, did n't realise the fat content was so high. I have just cooked some sweet potato for Memphis to try, fingers crossed!!.


----------



## Polly80 (May 2, 2010)

Memphis was doing quite well yesterday. She managed to eat some sweet potato and a little steamed cod! But unfortunately she did not feel well in the night and wanted to go outside several times to eat grass. She looked in alot of pain. Wednesdays appointment at the hospital can't come soon enough.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Polly80 said:


> Memphis was doing quite well yesterday. She managed to eat some sweet potato and a little steamed cod! But unfortunately she did not feel well in the night and wanted to go outside several times to eat grass. She looked in alot of pain. Wednesdays appointment at the hospital can't come soon enough.


Glad you managed to get some food into he..r i'm pleased she ate the sweet potatoe i was told it is a natural anti-oxidant...and they contain much more nutrients/vitamins in them than a normal potatoe....hope Wednesday comes round very quick for you so you can get some answers

juliex


----------



## louloukk (May 8, 2010)

My girly dog had pancretitis she was really poorly with it, Wouldnt eat, high temp, really runny poo, bad weight loss.. She now has to eat a prescrtion diet from the vet and nothing else. xx


----------



## Polly80 (May 2, 2010)

Memphis could not stop being sick last night, so we took her to the vets. She was given an anti sickness injection and also a strong pain killer.

She was very weak this morning and when she went for a poo (or rather tried) blood came out instead. Rushed her to the vets. She has a very high temperature and her heart rate was very fast. They have put her on a drip to get some fluids inside her. I just hope she is well enough for her journey to the hospital tomorrow.

Did anyone elses dog, that has had pancreatitis, pass blood?


----------



## kazschow (Oct 23, 2008)

My bitch with EPI passed a lot of blood at various time...

We have fingers and paws crossed for memphis xxx


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Mavis didn't pass red blood but her stools were black for a time...the vet said she was not suprised at this because of something to do with the level of her white blood cells stopping her blood from clotting..
Poor Memphis is haveng a really hard time of it...i hope you can get her there tomorrow

give her a big hug
juliex


----------



## Polly80 (May 2, 2010)

OMG I am absolutely fuming and happy all in one go!!! Hospital have just phoned, the ultra sound has shown that Memphis has swallowed something and it is stuck in her intestine!!! (He actually said what ever it is, is huge) they are hoping that once they remove it she will be fine-hopefully no further problems with her pancreas.

What I don't understand is why all the other vets missed this, she had an ultra sound weeks ago. I am trying to stay calm until I know the full facts, but she has had to put up with all this pain most probably unecessarily. I asked again and again at the start could it be a blockage and I was assured it wasn't!!

Sorry to go on, but really, it beggars belief.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

wasn't expecting that!!!! but glad that they have found it...are they going to operate today? 
Did the object cause the Pancretits i wonder?
hope she will be on the mend after all this bless her ..
juliex


----------



## Polly80 (May 2, 2010)

Hi Julie, I am waiting to hear if they can operate today. I hope they do, I think she has suffered enough. Not sure about the pancreatitis whether she will still have that or not or if she even had it! Really confused.


----------



## Polly80 (May 2, 2010)

They are operating on Memphis now. Really worried, the vet had to warn of all the problems that could occur, but we don't have any choice as without the op she would die. He has told us that the risk has been made worse due to her being so weak. I really don't know what to do with myself at the moment!!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Come on Memphis Mammy wants you back with her

Thinking of you

Juliex


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Hope everything went ok 
((hugs))

Juliexx


----------



## Polly80 (May 2, 2010)

paddyjulie said:


> Hope everything went ok
> ((hugs))
> 
> Juliexx


Hi Julie, sorry didn't respond last night, I have felt sick to my stomach. The surgeon phoned they found a 10cm piece of plastic in her duodenum in a very difficult position. They have cut away 20cm of her intestine. The thing that scares me more than anything is the surgeon said she would have died the next day if they had not operated when they did-it was THAT close! Unfortunately they could not staple her as they they kept tearing, but they even had problems with the sutures. The surgeon took samples from her liver and pancreas, but she did say she thought they looked normal. Her main concern now is peritonitis.

Waiting to hear now how she got through the night, I am sure they would have rang by now if it was bad news. I should have pushed the vet more, I did ask her several times if it could be a blockage, but she said it was definitley the pancreas. Can't help feeling it's my fault though, I knew it was really serious.

xx


----------



## kazschow (Oct 23, 2008)

Don't punish yourself, it most definately wasn't your fault... You've done all you can, you were in and out of your vets trying to get a cure for her.

Once shes home and well, which I'm sure she will be, she sounds like a real fighter, I personally would be down at the vets, 10cm bit of plastic in hand, demanding an explanation as to why they hadn't seen it on THEIR scans, resulting in a potentialy fatal misdiagnosis!!!

But first and foremost, get your baby home... big healing cowie hugs from us xxx


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

No way is it your fault....you were at the vets numerous time....Your vet give her and ultrasound did she not? I would be asking why it was not picked up then.....
I suppose the main thing is that it was eventually found and fingers crossed she will recover from it...
Don't beat yourself up...you did everything you could...((hugs))

COME ON EVERYONE POSITIVE THOUGHTS FOR MEMPHIS.....the poor baby has been through enough

Juliex


----------



## JeannieB (Apr 26, 2010)

Hope all is ok

Thinking of you & Memphis


----------



## Polly80 (May 2, 2010)

Thanks for everyones good wishes and positive thoughts.

A vet phoned from the hospital a couple of hours ago and she said Memphis had had a good night(much better than us I would imagine). She has actually eaten some food and not been sick -YEAH!!! I am really feeling positive now, just hope it continues. All I can say is thank God for this hospital.

xx


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Polly80 said:


> Thanks for everyones good wishes and positive thoughts.
> 
> A vet phoned from the hospital a couple of hours ago and she said Memphis had had a good night(much better than us I would imagine). She has actually eaten some food and not been sick -YEAH!!! I am really feeling positive now, just hope it continues. All I can say is thank God for this hospital.
> 
> xx


Thats Brilliant news....hope she has more and more good days and nights...will it be a few more days till you can bring her home?

Juliex


----------



## Polly80 (May 2, 2010)

paddyjulie said:


> Thats Brilliant news....hope she has more and more good days and nights...will it be a few more days till you can bring her home?
> 
> Juliex


Hi Julie, not sure when we can bring her home. I am hoping in one way, that they keep her for a few days to make sure she is okay. Can't wait to see her, wanted to drive there this morning, but I know it would unsettle her.

x


----------



## Polly80 (May 2, 2010)

Good news at last- Memphis has been taken out of intensive care this morning and put on a normal ward. The surgeon said she is not out of the woods yet, so to speak, but she is doing well!!

They have also kept the piece of plastic she swallowed so I can try and find out where she got it from- I will also (when Memphis is completely recovered) take into my vet and shove it under her nose!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Thats brilliant news...a brilliant start to the weekend....

It would be interesting to see what the piece of plastic actually was

Juliex


----------



## JeannieB (Apr 26, 2010)

Excellent news!

Hope it won't be long until you are reunited - I shall look out for your update.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Just got back online after a wee break and catching up on threads.... OMG can't believe vets missed it. Thank god it has been found, you must be so relieved (and shocked and angry). Hope she beats me out of hospital  . Best wishes to you and the little monster x


----------



## Polly80 (May 2, 2010)

Thanks, Julie,Jeannie, kazschow and Tanya for your good wishes. (and anyone I may have missed!)

Memphis had to be put back in ICU yesterday, but her surgeon said it was just precautionary and she is still doing well.

Anyway Memphis's original vet phoned me late last night-full of apologies. She actually admitted that she should have seen the problem in the ultra sound and should have backed it up with an x ray. She also added that she thought a dog of her age would not eat unsuitable things, that only puppies do it!! I thanked her for phoning, but said at this stage I did not wish to discuss it, as all I could think about was getting Memphis well and bringing her home. I said we would discuss what had happened at a later date. She said she was very upset at what had happened and I said I am sure you are not half as upset as Memphis or us! Anyway I left it at that, for now, but I did appreciate the apology.(For what it's worth)

By the way, Tanya not sure what your hospital visit is, but hope all goes well.


----------



## Polly80 (May 2, 2010)

Good News - Memphis is coming home today!!! We are sooo excited. Will update everyone later on how she is doing- thanks again for all the support.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Polly80 said:


> Good News - Memphis is coming home today!!! We are sooo excited. Will update everyone later on how she is doing- thanks again for all the support.


Thats brilliant news...i'm really happy for you

juliex


----------



## JeannieB (Apr 26, 2010)

Welcome home Memphis


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

That is great news. I'm so pleased for you and Memphis xxx BTW... I love the name


----------



## Polly80 (May 2, 2010)

Hello everyone-just thought I would give you an update on Memphis. She was very, very weak when we got her home on Monday. She kept toppling over when she went for a wee and she is very thin, but she is eating fairly well and no SICKNESS!!!

I can't believe how happy we feel to have her home. I hope no one has to ever experience what we have been through with this misdiagnosis. The rest of her biopsy results came back today and it showed that everything was normal, but apparantly the cells also showed the plastic being dragged through her stomach into her intestine. When I can face cleaning the piece of plastic (currently resting in a bucket of bleach) I will post a photo of it. It was huge, don't know how she swallowed it or where it was from!

Anyway, I have posted a few of photos so you can see how much weight she has lost. We actually videod her a couple of days before it all happened for some promotion we are doing- If you want to see how she was just a couple of days before have a quick look on U Tube. It's not finished yet, got to add music and sound! So bare with me. YouTube - memphis's Channel

Thanks for all the good wishes- update again soon. xx


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Awww bless her..how thin she looks...
I am sure before you know it she will be running on the beach again like she was in the video

juliex


----------



## Teddys mum (May 26, 2010)

Hi my little Chihuahua suffers badly with pancreatitis and I blame the rich food I gave him as a puppy! I cant name it but I always thought it was the best! his last bad attack was last year when we had travelled back from Scotland in our motorhome, we found when we got home that he had been sick allover his blanket and it had blood in it, we took him straight to the vet and they kept him in, he had to be put on a drip and they did his bloods and xrays.

He had an upset stomach this week! the first sign is him arching his back that is when he is in pain, he has frothy yellow sick and slimy poo,s!! thank goodness there was no sign of blood. I have no idea what could have caused this as I watch him like a hawk to make sure he doesnt eat anything fatty. He goes off his food for the day and I have to admit I dilute a tiny amount of pepto-bismol and give him it in a syringe ! I did tell the Vet I do this and she doesnt tell me not to! it does give him some relief, and then I boil him some rice and a small amount of chicken for a couple of days.

I feed him on chicken James Wellbeloved pouches and Royal Canine 30 for small dogs that is very low fat.

I think once they are prone to this they have to be watched constantly you cant ever give them what you see some people doing give them human food! it would make them very ill if given potato crisps or anything like that.


----------



## Polly80 (May 2, 2010)

Hello everyone- just thought I would give you a Memphis update.

She had her stitches out today and they said she is doing really well. We are feeding her every hour and a half, her appetite is good, but she has only put on 0.5kgs, which was a little disappointing. All the staff at Liverpool were excellent again today and I must mention the surgeon Rachel Burrow without her expertise Memphis would no longer be with us. We were told the surgery was very complicated, so Memphis was very lucky. Although I must add, had our vet done her job properly there may have been no need for surgery.

We have to take her back to our own vet next week for a B12 jab, not looking forward to seeing her, as I am still really angry!


----------



## lynneharvey (Oct 16, 2008)

Only just read your story - I was dreading each new page, but am delighted to have finished your posting as it was .. how is Memphis now?


----------



## Polly80 (May 2, 2010)

lynneharvey said:


> Only just read your story - I was dreading each new page, but am delighted to have finished your posting as it was .. how is Memphis now?


Hi Lynne,

She is doing so well. Infact it's quite difficult to keep her calm, she does tend to spring about quite alot and she has to be kept calm for at least another 2 weeks! The transformation is quite amazing, I just wished the vet had seen how ill she really was, but she seemed quite oblivious, I don't think she understood how playful weimaraners are when they are well!!

Thanks for asking.

One thing I must add though, is the sympathy I feel for all the dogs that actually do have Pancreatitis. Memphis was very lucky as hopefully she will now be fit and well, but it must be awful seeing your dog suffer over and over again with this awful illness my heart goes out to them.


----------



## lynneharvey (Oct 16, 2008)

I am so happy for you. I was tearful once or twice throughout your posting. My wee fella - Archie - has IBS/IBD and has recurrent bouts of diarrhea, and I'm a raving nervous wreck most of the time ... I don't know how these strong owners get through (like you did!) pancreatitis ... my mum had this and it was awful but at least she could tell us how bad she was feeling and what was helping etc., but with a pet ... you're second guessing yourself all the time. 
Personally, I'll come with you and we'll beat the cr** out of the vet if you'd like. I'd be looking for a new vet.


----------



## ruth9 (Mar 15, 2009)

I've only just found this thread and read it through. My Dalmatian suffers with pancreatitis and it's hard trying to make sure she sticks to her low fat diet. Other dog walkers often give her treats without asking and although she can manage one or two, I prefer her to have something I've given her so I know what she's eating. I'm glad Memphis doesn't have pancreatitis but what a horrible ordeal she's been through. I'm so pleased she is doing well. 
Did you find out where the piece of plastic came from?


----------



## Polly80 (May 2, 2010)

ruth9 said:


> I've only just found this thread and read it through. My Dalmatian suffers with pancreatitis and it's hard trying to make sure she sticks to her low fat diet. Other dog walkers often give her treats without asking and although she can manage one or two, I prefer her to have something I've given her so I know what she's eating. I'm glad Memphis doesn't have pancreatitis but what a horrible ordeal she's been through. I'm so pleased she is doing well.
> Did you find out where the piece of plastic came from?


Hi Ruth,

Got to admit the piece of plastic is still sitting in a bucket with bleach- it smells really bad!

As soon as I can pluck up the courage to clean it, I will put a photo on here. Still haven't a clue what it is, but hubby is going to try and open it out and see what it was (It's all screwed up at the moment into a 10cm by 4cm shape).

Sorry to hear about your Dalmatian, it must be so frustrating people feeding her without asking you!


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

OMG!!  

Just caught up and read your whole thread! You poor poeple and Memphis! What a terrifying time you have all had, i am soooooooo glad she is making a good recovery and well done you for being persistent, good job she has an owner like you who knew something was seriously wrong! :thumbup:

Well done Memphis for clinging to life to stay with your family and get better soon. X X X (((HUGS)))


----------



## Polly80 (May 2, 2010)

Hello everyone, just a quick update on Memphis- she is still eating really well and slowly getting more fit, still quiet compared to how she normally is, but I'm not complaining!

Anyway finally plucked up the courage to clean the piece of plastic. Haven't a clue what it was! It's not soft plastic, it looks like the type of plastic used in bottles, but at the moment it is still unrecognisable! Will try and straighten it out with lots of hot water. Any suggestions on what you think it may be- answers on a post card!! :lol:


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Bless her.... So glad she is doing well.... to me it looks like the middle of a leather football... do they call it the bladder or something. It is possible that the stomach acid has altered the chemical structure of the plastic so it quite well could be a soft plastic before it was swallowed. Don't forget dogs stomach acid is much much stronger than human stomach acid. It is possible the chemical structure has been altered, much like setting fire to plastic film... it becomes incredibly hard.


----------



## JeannieB (Apr 26, 2010)

Brilliant news about Memphis!

Hmmmm, the foreign body does look odd, I wonder what it was. I used to work in a vets & have seen many things removed from dogs stomachs - I think the two that stick in my mind are a Bassett who ate an elephant (small plastic!) & a cowboy fort (part of!).

It would be good to know what the piece of plastic is/was and try to understand it's attraction.

Cuddles to Memphis.


----------



## Polly80 (May 2, 2010)

Memphis had her last B12 injection today and is still putting on weight- all be it very slowly!

Still not had a reply form the vet regarding our complaint- I think they are hoping we will forget how negligent thay have been


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Have yout been in touch with Citizens advice Bureau? They might be able to find you a way of hurrying things along. Pleased to hear she is doing better still. :thumbup:

ETA have just seen her pictures of skinniness, how I missed those I'll never know! Are you still on a restricted diet or can you add anything now to put weight on her? It turns out not to be pancreatitis- Am I right thinking so, if so and she is allowed normal food not just sensitive diet we can give you weight and muscle building foods and recipes to help her.


----------



## Polly80 (May 2, 2010)

Tanya1989 said:


> Have yout been in touch with Citizens advice Bureau? They might be able to find you a way of hurrying things along. Pleased to hear she is doing better still. :thumbup:
> 
> ETA have just seen her pictures of skinniness, how I missed those I'll never know! Are you still on a restricted diet or can you add anything now to put weight on her? It turns out not to be pancreatitis- Am I right thinking so, if so and she is allowed normal food not just sensitive diet we can give you weight and muscle building foods and recipes to help her.


Hi Tanya,

Yes, she can have anything to eat, but I am being a bit careful not to overload her tummy- as we went a bit mad at the start and she went very quiet again, so we are feeding her 6 times a day at the moment. Any food recommendations would be great- thanks.

I have discussed Memphis's case with a solicitor and he is advising me on what to do (it's free as we are members of the small business association). He told me to put my complaint in writing first and then go from there. It's not just the money, Memphis was insured up to £4000, however we have gone way above that now, it's the fact that she suffered so needlessly!


----------



## Polly80 (May 2, 2010)

Hi all- Memphis had her final check at Liverpool Hospital yesterday. She now weighs 22.4kgs yeah!! They are pleased with her progress and she was as naughty as ever while we were there- so she is defo back to normal- thank goodness.

The vet we saw yesterday said they were going to use Memphis's case as a case study for students as it was so unusual!! I think she meant to say not many dogs would have survived a 10cm piece of plastic moving from their stomach to the duodenum!! Anyway the vet confirmed that her stomach and duodenum had been damaged by the plastic being dragged through, but she felt the damage would repair itself.

Still no reply to my letter of complaint to her original vet, waited 4 weeks now- when I email to chase them, they phone me and say we will reply soon- what ever that means. Decided not to go back there, even though they have many other vets I could use instead. We are going to a new one that has been recommended by several doggy walkers. Will not be giving up on our complaint though, the hospital said they had never seen a case before where the foreign body moved to the duodenum and had not been found in the tummy!! So it really should have been found and there is also a small matter of the bill, which should have been around £800.00 not the giant bill we now have. But MOST importantly Memphis should not have suffered for such along time!! Sorry going on I know.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Polly80 said:


> One thing I must add though, is the sympathy I feel for all the dogs that actually do have Pancreatitis. Memphis was very lucky as hopefully she will now be fit and well, but it must be awful seeing your dog suffer over and over again with this awful illness my heart goes out to them.


So glad to hear she is on the mend.

Touch wood, I've never encountered it with dogs, but my dad has Chronic pancreatitis, he's been through some illnesses in his life, but my god, everything is outshadowed by this  and we all know he will never recover.

The irony is, he went into hospital because his cancer had spread to his lymph nodes, and left with a condition which will eventually kill him after long periods of agony and little relief - the trauma of the surgery caused the pancreatitis.

ETA - I have regular B12 injections, and wow, they don't half lift the spirits


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

So glad she is back to normal .... Did you ever decide what the plastic was??


Pancreatits is awful to live with ... Mavis is a skinny thing now and I don't think she will ever get her weight back on


Juliex


----------



## Polly80 (May 2, 2010)

swarthy said:


> So glad to hear she is on the mend.
> 
> Touch wood, I've never encountered it with dogs, but my dad has Chronic pancreatitis, he's been through some illnesses in his life, but my god, everything is outshadowed by this  and we all know he will never recover.
> 
> ...


Hi sorry to hear about your dad- I hope he has more good days than bad.


----------



## Polly80 (May 2, 2010)

paddyjulie said:


> So glad she is back to normal .... Did you ever decide what the plastic was??
> 
> Pancreatits is awful to live with ... Mavis is a skinny thing now and I don't think she will ever get her weight back on
> 
> Juliex


Hi Julie, I was going to pm you to find out how Mavis was doing. Is she still really poorly?

Still can't make out what the plastic was, we have tried to flatten it out, but it is still unrecognisable! :confused1:

x


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Polly80 said:


> Hi sorry to hear about your dad- I hope he has more good days than bad.


Thanks - sadly now I think that is unlikely  - he's lost around 5 stone in weight and is in and out of hospital like nobody's business  very difficult situation in a man who, despite the cancer, was fighting fit for his age just 7 months ago


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Polly80 said:


> Hi Julie, I was going to pm you to find out how Mavis was doing. Is she still really poorly?
> 
> Still can't make out what the plastic was, we have tried to flatten it out, but it is still unrecognisable! :confused1:
> 
> x


She's not ill..but not herself anymore now...just quiet....Its getting food into her thats the problem...she just hates Kibble.....I am starting to consider taking her off it and just feeding her chicken/fish with potatos/rice etc...she was always fed Raw prior the the pancreatits so i can understand why we are having this problem...what dog wouldn't ...

Her third eyelid is still visible...which i am slightly concerned about but the vet tells me it will be because she lost weight so rapidly...

juliex


----------



## Polly80 (May 2, 2010)

paddyjulie said:


> She's not ill..but not herself anymore now...just quiet....Its getting food into her thats the problem...she just hates Kibble.....I am starting to consider taking her off it and just feeding her chicken/fish with potatos/rice etc...she was always fed Raw prior the the pancreatits so i can understand why we are having this problem...what dog wouldn't ...
> 
> Her third eyelid is still visible...which i am slightly concerned about but the vet tells me it will be because she lost weight so rapidly...
> 
> juliex


Hi Julie, Please give her a BIG hug and cuddles from me.-my heart goes out to her and you..xx


----------



## Polly80 (May 2, 2010)

swarthy said:


> Thanks - sadly now I think that is unlikely  - he's lost around 5 stone in weight and is in and out of hospital like nobody's business  very difficult situation in a man who, despite the cancer, was fighting fit for his age just 7 months ago


Gosh that's really shocking-did the hospital give him any idea why it would suddenly happen? X


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Polly80 said:


> Gosh that's really shocking-did the hospital give him any idea why it would suddenly happen? X


He had cancer which spread into his lymph nodes - the trauma of the surgery caused the pancreatitis.

TBH - it's absolutely terrifying and almost beyond the bounds of comprehension that it can even happen, never mind the fact that it has.

The surgery to stop the cancer spread was completely successful but gave him a life sentence in the process


----------



## Polly80 (May 2, 2010)

Hi Swarthy, sorry taken so long to respond, that's such an awful thing to happen. As I said before, I do hope he has more good days than bad.



Memphis update, finally heard back from the vets only taken them nearly 7 weeks to respond. They offered me a credit note of £900.00 to use in the future. I will not be taking them up on this offer. Memphis is terrified of this practice now and we have joined a new vets. We had to take her for her annual jabs the other day, and she seemed back to her normal happy self, not nervous at all-phew!!

Anyway I will be telling them what they can do with the credit note and inform them that I will sue through the small claims court.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Polly80 said:


> Hi Swarthy, sorry taken so long to respond, that's such an awful thing to happen. As I said before, I do hope he has more good days than bad.


Thanks - he was rushed back in as an inpatient during a routine outpatients appointment yesterday  it's horrible seeing someone so ill and feeling so helpless that you can't do anything, knowing that things aren't going to get better 



Polly80 said:


> Memphis update, finally heard back from the vets only taken them nearly 7 weeks to respond. They offered me a credit note of £900.00 to use in the future. I will not be taking them up on this offer. Memphis is terrified of this practice now and we have joined a new vets. We had to take her for her annual jabs the other day, and she seemed back to her normal happy self, not nervous at all-phew!!
> 
> Anyway I will be telling them what they can do with the credit note and inform them that I will sue through the small claims court.


 can't say I blame you - good luck.


----------



## jabriju (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi,

Been away touring europe so just caught up on Memphis. I was so upset reading about it all.

So pleased Memphis is doing well but I was horrified at the misdiagnosis. I would be so angry.

Glad you have found another vet to go to. Can't you get your old vet to pay some of your fees rather than the credit note which understandably you don't want to use.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

thats brilliant news so glad she is well again...bet she is back to running about on the beach eh:thumbup: :thumbup:

hope you get some where with the small claims....in the end Memphis is one lucky girl to be still here...lets hope they have learned form this and no other poor dog in their practice has to suffer like memphis did

big slobbery kiss to memphis from me and Mavis please 

juliex


----------



## Polly80 (May 2, 2010)

jabriju said:


> Hi,
> 
> Been away touring europe so just caught up on Memphis. I was so upset reading about it all.
> 
> ...


Hi, I was hoping that is what they would offer, but so far they have refused- hence my need to sue. Just sent off another letter today, giving them 7 days to reply!! Have to wait and see what happens.


----------



## Polly80 (May 2, 2010)

Hello everyone- Anyone heard of the Veterinary Defence Society? Just had a letter from them regarding my complaint, the vet must have passed my complaint onto them. They have told me that they have 3 months to investigate my claim. 

I think I might start a new thread about this and see if anyone has heard of them.

Just a quick update Memphis is now back up to her pre- illness weight of 24.4kgs and behaving like a puppy again!! It's taken a while to get the weight back on, but she looks great. Hope everyone out there that was so supportive is doing well.


----------

